# gptzfsboot error



## markfisher (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi

I created a boot partition using:
`gpart -a 4k -s 512K -t freebsd-boot ada0`
`gpart bootcode -b /boot/pmbr -p /boot/gptzfsboot -i 1 ada0`

and then installed the FreeBSD. Now every time I start my computer I get:

```
gptzfsboot: error 4  3491802444
gptzfsboot: error 4  XXXXXXXXX
gptzfsboot: error 4  XXXXXXXXX
gptzfsboot: error 4  XXXXXXXXX
gptzfsboot: error 4  XXXXXXXXX
```

Does anyone knows what are these error messages mean? Is my drive gone bad?

Thank you.


----------



## trh411 (Apr 15, 2014)

Which version of FreeBSD are you installing and on which platform? On which partition did you install FreeBSD? You only show creating a boot partition. Did you also create a partition for FreeBSD and swap? Your use of /boot/gptzfsboot suggests you are attempting a ZFS on root installation. Is that correct?

Also, what is the target system. Certain HP systems and RAID controllers are notorious for this error.


----------



## markfisher (Apr 16, 2014)

@trh411

Thanks for your response. I'm using FreeBSD 10 amd64 and I'm trying to install root on ZFS. Beside of boot partition, I also created FreeBSD swap, freebsd-swap, and another partition for ZFS system, freebsd-zfs.



> Your use of /boot/gptzfsboot suggests you are attempting a ZFS on root installation. Is that correct?


Yes.



> Also, what is the target system. Certain HP systems and RAID controllers are notorious for this error.


No it's not HP. It's my old system. I use it for testing different ways of create/setup ZFS. So far all my attempts failed on creating ZFS  until I got those errors and moved to virtual environment.
So I wasn't getting those errors during my test on ZFS until recently it started to appear during boot up.

I hope this helps. Please let me know if you need more information.

Thanks in advance.


----------

